
Tomo: Low Cost Impedance Tomography, Alternative to MRI, CT - oxplot
http://www.chrisharrison.net/index.php/Research/Tomo
======
hatsunearu
This is huge, considering how simple the circuitry is.

Based on the prototyping process, they have gone for an expensive impedance
analysis DSP chip with 0.1Hz resolution and a relatively wide frequency range.
If this gets adopted by a major manufacturer, you could spin an ASIC for
pocket change at the optimal frequency (40KHz empirically derived by
researchers). Additionally, put the multiplexer on the same chip and make a
single chip solution.

The paper is focused more on the machine learning aspect but there are obvious
points to improve on the electrical bits!

I'll be waiting until this appears as a Myo-like form factors for hackers to
play with.

------
mindcrime
This is amazingly cool in general. The idea of a lightweight, wearable sensor
that can detect gestures is very exciting. I wonder how hard / practical it
will be for somebody else to implement this? I'm almost intrigued enough to
take a stab at it.

------
smtpserver
I don't see how is this an alternative to CT or MRI. It is more likely
analogous with regard to the principle of imaging, not an alternative.

~~~
oxplot
It might not be a "competitive" alternative, but it does what CT and MRI do —
takes picture inside the body.

